# Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.



## Karl Heinz G. (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo gemeinsam,
ich habe dieses Forum erst vor einigen Tagen entdeckt und die Zeit genutzt hier einige Threads zu lesen. Nun möchte ich heute meinen kleinen Gartenteich vorstellen, den wir im Sommer 2007 angelegt haben. Ursprünglich wollte ich gar keine Fische einsetzen, doch irgendwann sind sie da. 
Ich muss ein wenig aufpassen, dass die Population an Teichfröschen nicht zu groß wird, denn wir wohnen mitten in einem Wohngebiet und nicht alle Nachbarn sind von Froschkonzerten begeistert - leider. So habe ich 2011 __ Stichlinge eingesetzt, die die kleinen Kaulquappen dezimiemieren sollten. Dachte ich. Doch die Stichlingsmänner hatten von Anfang an nur __ Blicke für die vollleibigen Weibchen und waren so liebestrunken, dass irgendwie kein Hunger auf kleine Kaulquappen aufkam. So habe ich inzwischen ziemlich viele Stichlinge im Teich die sich von dem ernähren was der Teich so bietet. Dann habe ich im letzten Jahr das gemacht, was man eigentlich gar nicht machen sollte und in einem unüberlegten Spontankauf zwei kleine Koi erworben. Ich weiß, mein Teich ist viel zu klein für sie - aber nun waren sie da. 

Einer der beiden ist dann, wahrscheinlich von einer Katze, verletzt worden und an den Folgen gestorben. Nr. 2 (Emma - ich weiß nicht ob es ein Weibchen ist) hat den Winter gut überstanden und war doch recht einsam. So habe ich vor einigen Wochen noch zwei kleine Koi dazu gesetzt aber sie blieben alle recht scheu und versteckten sich überwiegend in dem Tannenwedel-Wald. So hatte ich mir das eigentlich nicht gedacht...... Also habe ich vor 2 Wochen 5 __ Shubunkin (kannte ich bis vor 8 Wochen gar nicht) dazu gesetzt und siehe da, Koi und Shubunkin ziehen nun im Schwarm gemeinsam ihre Kreise durch den Teich - ja, so hatte ich mir das doch vorgestellt! 

Die Shubunkin fingen auch gleich an abzulaichen und ich möchte eigentlich verhindern, dass es so viele werden wie die Stichlinge. Deshalb habe ich mir vor einigen Tagen noch einen Sonnenbarsch "als Wächter" bestellt und hoffe dass er zukünftig die Fisch- und Froschpopulation im Zaum hält. Mal sehen ob meine Überlegungen aufgehen.

So, das soll zunächst mal reichen. Hier noch einige Aufnahmen von unserem Garten. Neben dem Gartenteich pflege ich viele Topfpflanzen, vor allem Fuchsien und andere kleine Bäumchen. 

Liebe Grüße
Karl-Heinz


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo!  :willkommen

schönes Wasserloch ist das  bin auf die __ Frösche ganz neidisch...  haben hier nur __ Kröten....  bei uns ist gerade der Hauptfeind der Quappen eine kleine __ Ringelnatter...


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Susanne,
vielen Dank für dein nettes Willkommen. Die __ Frösche machen uns viel Freude und es ist interessant sie beim Jagen zu beobachten. Sie stellen auch __ Hornissen nach und ich hoffe immer, dass ihnen dabei nicht mal in ihre klebrige Zungen gestochen wird. Die Frösche sind übrigens von alleine (schon beim kleinen Vorgängerteich) eingewandert. Eine __ Ringelnatter hätte ich auch gerne im Garten aber das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben.

Liebe Grüße
Karl-Heinz


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

hallo Karl-Heinz,
willkommen im Forum!
Die blaue Fuchsie ist der Knaller schlechthin 
Okay, Dein Teich gefällt mir auch sehr gut
Pass' nur auf, dass Deine Fischpopulation nicht überhand nimmt,
die Anschaffung eines "gemeinen Sonnenbarsches" war sicherlich ein guter Schritt!
Kaulquappen sind übrigens auch 'ne Lieblingsspeise von ihm...


----------



## Vera44 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Karl-Heinz!

Willkommen im Kreis der Teichverrückten. Einen schönen Teich hast Du! Schön angelegt.
Die Fuchsie ist ein Traum....


----------



## Tabor12 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen !
Wunderschöner Teich mit sehr schönen Pflanzen ... mich frisst der Neid ...

Ich hätte noch gerne mehr Teichfotos 

LG Irene


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo gemeinsam,
vielen Dank für die netten Kommentare und es freut mich sehr, dass euch unsere kleiner Teich gefällt.
Auf den Kauf des Sonnenbarsches bin ich durch die Geschichten von Jonny und Butch gekommen und ich hoffe, dass meiner sich gut in die Teichgemeinschaft einfügt. Es kann noch einige Tage dauern bis er eintrifft. Ich habe bevorzugt ein Männchen bestellt.

Die blaue Fuchsie ist die Sorte 'Waldis Winnie'. Sie hält diese Farbe allerdings nur einige Tage und verfärbt sich dann ins violette. Ich habe noch andere schöne Fuchsien - auch sie können süchtig machen. Hier mal eine Aufnahme der Sorte 'Lena' und ein __ Kleiner Fuchs am Gartenteich. Fischbilder habe ich bisher noch nicht und vom Teich suche ich noch welche raus.


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,

dann mach ich mal den ersten Mann in der Begrüßungsrunde!

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Süchtigen des Gartengewässers. Da hast du ja einen richtig tollen Teich und dazu einen genauso schönen Garten. Bitte stelle noch mehr Bilder rein, da bekommt man(n) immer wieder neue Ideen!

Mit den Koi musst du etwas Geduld haben. Meine sind jetzt seit 6 Wochen im kleinen Teich und ziehen am Wochenende in den großen. Inzwischen kommen sie auf mich zu und betteln. Manchmal schwimmen sie mir sogar schon durch die Hand. Okay, ich gebe zu... ich besteche sie auch mit Futter.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Sonnenbarsch! Bitte berichte darüber, denn ich denke auch über so einen Teichwächter nach...

Grüße und viel Spaß im Forum!

Holger


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Holger,
vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung. Ich hoffe, dass sich die Scheu der Fische mit der Zeit noch legen wird. Dem Futter nähern sie sich bisher immer erst sehr zögerlich. Aber wenn ich ganz ruhig auf dem Holzdeck sitze, kommen sie schon ganz dicht heran. Also, es wird schon. 
Hier noch mal schnell eine Aufnahme aus 2010 - also noch gänzlich ohne Fischbesatz und noch ohne die kleine Begrenzungsmauer.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Drei Aufnahmen schiebe ich noch schnell mal mal hinter her. Diese __ Frösche quaken noch nicht, die wollen erst noch wachsen.

Liebe Grüße
Karl-Heinz


----------



## Michael H (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Auch ein Hallo von mir , sehr schönen Teich haste da , die Terrasse ist bestimmt Perfekt zum Relaxen und Fische zu beobachten ..........


----------



## Stadtkind (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo und Willkommen Karl-Heinz,

dein Teich und Garten sind sehr schön - ebenso die Fröschlein.
Ich habe leider auch nur __ Kröten und wenn ich Glück habe mal ein paar Teichfrösche.
Dieses Jahr wurde nicht so viel abgelaicht und die Quappen hielten sich in Grenzen.
Irgendwann waren sie dann alle verschwunden - leider.

Bei mir gibt es aber auch Ringelnattern und einen Sonnenbarsch.
Ich denke der __ Barsch ( habe ich letztes Jahr eingesetzt ) sorgt ganz schön für Ruhe in der Kinderstube, bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine Jungfische vom letzten Jahr entdecken.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Moin Karl-Heinz,
*Du schriebst*: Auf den Kauf des Sonnenbarsches bin ich durch die Geschichten von Jonny und Butch gekommen und ich hoffe, dass meiner sich gut in die Teichgemeinschaft einfügt. Es kann noch einige Tage dauern bis er eintrifft. Ich habe bevorzugt ein Männchen bestellt.

hihi, die 2 schwimmen bei uns im Teich und es klappt hervorragend... unsere "Teichpolizei"!


*Petra schrieb:*  Bei mir gibt es aber auch Ringelnattern und einen Sonnenbarsch.
Ich denke der __ Barsch ( habe ich letztes Jahr eingesetzt ) sorgt ganz schön für Ruhe in der Kinderstube, bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine Jungfische vom letzten Jahr entdecken. 

Darauf möchte ich wetten! Hier bei uns jedenfalls räumen Jonny & Butch rigoros auf, bei den Jungfischen, den Fröschen und sogar den Teichschnecken.
 Ich habe bis auf eine golfballgroße Teichschnecke alle, die ich finden konnte, in die beiden Pflanzenfilter umgesiedelt. Seitdem wir Butch dazu genommen hatten, wird noch besser aufgepasst, ich denke mal "Futterneid"! 
Unsere Fische lieben Mehlwürmer, werden so max. 2,5 cm lang. Die kaufe ich regelmäßig im Zooladen und halte sie dann daheim in einer luftigen Schale mit einem alten Stück Brötchen. Regelmäßig kriegen die Fische, aber auch die __ Frösche "ein Leckerchen"  
Sie kommen alle eiligst angeschwommen, selbst die Frösche springen auf mich zu, zum Kringeln. So werden die Teichbewohner etwas vertrauter mit mir und ich habe die Chance zu kontrollieren, 
ob alle okay sind, natürlich nur in Augenschein nehmend.


----------



## mikeininet (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Moin Karl-Heinz,

schöner Teich, tolle Bilder.

Aber der Kleine Fuchs ist ein __ Distelfalter...

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo mal wieder,
da bin ich vor gut 2 Stunden zu Hause angekommen und nun regnet es hier. Ist ja für den Garten ganz schön, allerdings hatte ich mir den Nachmittag anders vorgestellt. Aber egal - soll wohl kein Dauerregen werden.

Michael, das ist genau so wie du schreibst. Außerdem hat unser Teichdeck Morgensonne und wir frühstücken dort gerne am Wochenende. Am Nachmittag haben wir dort ein schönes, schattiges Plätzchen. Also so richtig zum relaxen - allerdings habe ich nicht so richtiges Sitzfleisch. 

Petra, eine __ Ringelnatter am Gartenteich wäre cool. Aber mitten in einem Wohngebiet ist damit wohl nicht zu rechnen. Ah, du hast auch einen Sonnenbarsch. Womit fütterst du ihn, wenn er nicht gerade Jungfische und/oder Kaulquappen im Überfluss vorfindet?

Eva-Maria, die Zufütterung von Mehlwürmern muss ich aber erst noch meiner Frau schonend beibringen. Da ich in der Woche beruflich in Berlin bin, versorgt sie in der Zwischenzeit den Garten und die Fische. Ich muss vermutlich zu den Würmern eine Alternative finden. 

Mike, ups, ja klar, das ist ein __ Distelfalter. Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte meine Aufnahme falsch bezeichnet.


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Karl Heinz...  es gibt gefriergetrocknete Gammarus etc.. da drauf steht unser Sonnenbarsch...  aber er frisst auch ganz normales Fischfutter...


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Susanne, danke, da fällt mir ja ein Stein vom Herzen.


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

  ist ja ein ganz normaler Fisch....  der ist ja nicht spezialisiert auf was Bestimmtes... er ist halt nur ein Jäger... was sich bewegt und ins MAul passt wird verputzt


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Bin mal gespannt, was er über __ Stichlinge denkt. Sie sind ja mit der stacheligen Rückenflosse ganz schön wehrhaft. Aber ich denke, dass auch die Jungen von ihm verputzt werden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

hi Karl-Heinz,
__ Sonnenbarsche LIEBEN Lebendfutter... a la Mehlwürmer.
Zur Not kann man die auch mit einem ausgedienten Suppenlöffel aus der 
Box nehmen und in den Teich geben 
Jonny & Butch rühren "totes Futter" nicht an...


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Eva-Maria, ist schon klar, dass die Fütterung mit Lebendfutter artgerechter ist. Ich muss mal sehen wie sich das so einspielt. Zunächst soll er ja die Kaulquapen und wenn er mag auch die jungen __ Stichlinge (aus dem Vorjahr) dezimieren. Die adulten Stichlinge sind gerade wieder dabei für die nächste Generation zu sorgen. Apropos nächste Generation, ich habe vor einigen Tagen ausfliegenden Jungmeisen beobachten können. Ich hoffe, dass es ihnen noch gut geht.


----------



## rut49 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,
ich habe auch einen Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle im Teich, der nimmt gern mal einen __ Regenwurm aus meinem Komposthaufen.
LG Regina


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*



rut49 schrieb:


> ich habe auch einen Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle im Teich, der nimmt gern mal einen __ Regenwurm aus meinem Komposthaufen.
> LG Regina


Hallo Regina, genau so habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Frisst dein Sonnenbarsch aus der Hand oder wirfst du ihm den Happen zu?



Leonie96 schrieb:


> einen schönen Teich hast du da. Ist wirklich klasse angelegt. Machen deine __ Frösche auch so einen Krach? Also meine können manchmal ganz schön die Ruhe stören .


Hallo Leonie, es freut mich, dass dir unser kleiner Gartenteich gefällt. Also, meine Frau und ich mögen diese Froschkonzerte. Allerdings sehen das nicht alle Nachbarn auch so. Deshalb möchte ich den Sonnenbarsch einsetzen, um die Froschpopulation im Zaum zu halten.


----------



## rut49 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,
mein Sonnenbarsch frißt mir nicht aus der Hand, ob das überhaupt möglich ist
Ich werfe den __ Regenwurm einfach ins Wasser, da kann ich gar nicht so schnell gucken, wie er gefressen wird. Beim Einsatz des Sonnenbarsches muß man sich allerdings darüber im Klaren sein, daß er alles frißt was ins Maul paßt. Z.B. schnappt er sich auch __ Libellen, wenn sie mit dem Hinterteil ins Wasser "stupsen" (wurde von einen Forianer bezweifelt, aber ich habe es selbst gesehen- übriggelassen hat er nur die Flügel) Das Einzige, was ihm wohl gar nicht schmeckt sind __ Wasserläufer. Trotzdem ist er für mich als Geburtenkontolleur unverzichtbar.
Sonnige Grüße aus dem Lipperland
Regina


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*



rut49 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist er für mich als Geburtenkontolleur unverzichtbar.


Hallo Regina, 
ja, ich hoffe, dass Fisch- und Froschbesatz dann im Rahmen bleiben, auch wenn dabei die eine oder andere Libelle, und sichelich auch deren Larven, ebenfalls gefressen werden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Moin Karl-Heinz,
__ Sonnenbarsche sind sehr hungrig,
dass kann ich absolut bestätigen.
Neben Fischlaich nehmen sie auch gern Froschlaich oder Kaulquappen,
leider auch junge Teichschnecken, so deren Laich es denn überhaupt schafft.
Wir hatten massig viele Teichschnecken, jetzt nur noch in den beiden Pflanzenfiltern.
Den großen Teich, wo auch die Fischis schwimmen, eine einzige Teichschnecke und die hat die Größe eines Golfballs, das schaffen selbst Jonny & Butch nicht mehr
Gefressen wird... man gehe in Lauerstellung,
fällt dann z.B. ein Mehlwurm ins Wasser,
wird blitzschnell nach oben geschossen,
der Wurm gegriffen und ab wieder nach unten.
Handzahm kriegt man die wohl eher nicht!
Stehen sie dann mal so 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und die Sonne scheint,
sieht man ihre prachtvolle Färbung sehr gut.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
ja, damit habe ich schon gerechnet, dass sie alles fressen was ins Maul passt und geschluckt werden kann. Bin gespannt wie sie auf die __ Stichlinge reagieren. In meinem Teich habe ich Turmdeckelschnecken und __ Schlammschnecken wohl in der richtigen Fressgröße. Was ist das denn für eine Teichschnecke, die in deinem Teich so groß ist?


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Karl-Heinz,
es handelt sich um eine __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke.
Sie zog gleich nach Teichfertigstellung ein ... und es scheint ihr bei uns zu gefallen.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Ah, die kenne ich noch aus meiner Aquaristikzeit. Offensichtlich sind deine __ Sonnenbarsche so gut erzogen, dass sie nicht in die Weichteile der Schnecke beißen. Muss an der ausgewogenen Fütterung mit Mehl- und Regenwürmern liegen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo, Karl-Heinz,
Dein Teich und  Garten gefallen mir sehr gut. das habt ihr mit sehr viel Liebe angelegt! 
Besonders gefallen mir auch die Bilder von Deinen Jungmeisen. Bei uns haben auch welche gebrütet, aber leider habe ich sie nicht gesehen, wie sie ihr Häuschen verlassen haben.
Auch noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich und Garten
LG
Goldkäferchen

PS: Fressen Goldfische auch Regenwürmer?


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

P.P.S.: JA! Und zwar am Stück!


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
vielen Dank und dein Gartenteich gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Den Nistkasten habe ich am Wochenende gesäubert. Vielleicht gefällt er ja noch einem Meisenpaar in diesem Jahr.

Dass Goldfische auch Regenwürmer fressen ist ja schon geschrieben worden. Ich habe es persönlich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, weil meine Fische ja noch so scheu sind. Aber ich arbeite daran.

Ich zeige noch mal schnell meine Lieblingsrose vom Gartenteich Rosa 'Ghislaine de Feligonde'.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo gemeinsam,
heute habe ich endlich meine Koi und __ Shubunkin fotografiert. Handzahm sind sie noch nicht, aber um Futter betteln sie immer.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo gemeinsam,
heute hat dieser kleine Kerl (ca. 10 cm lang) in meinem Gartenteich Einzug gehalten und ist ziemlich schnell abgetaucht. Ich bin ja gespannt wann ich ihn wieder zu Gesicht bekomme.


----------



## Springmaus (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo,

Sonnenbarsch   den habe ich auch mit ca 10 cm gekauft (letztes Jahr) ist 

ganz schön gewachsen der kleine Kerl ab und zu bekommt er einen __ Regenwurm von mir.

Das findet er so gut das er immer da ist  ( ca 20 cm unter Wasser)   wenn ich irgendwo am 

Teichrand stehe.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Guten Abend Doris,
wenn ich bei der Gartenarbeit Regenwürmer finde, kommen die als Zwischendurchimbiss in den Gartenteich und Koi und Shubunki wissen dies zu schätzen. Ich bin gespannt wie schnell sich der Sonnebarsch in die Gruppe der Gierigen einreihen wird.


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo,

 

Wenn ich den __ Regenwurm in den Teich schmeiße haben die shubis keine Change mehr

Der Sonnenbarsch ist Blitzschnell


----------



## muh.gp (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo,

So,ist es bei mir auch... Während die Koi noch kurz überlegen, hat der __ Barsch längst zugeschlagen. Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo Doris und Holger,
das glaube ich euch gerne, wobei die __ Shubunkin ganz schön gierig sein können. Heute ist allerdings noch einmal Treiben und Ablaichen angesagt. Da haben sie dann keinen Blick für leckere __ Würmer.

Hier noch schnell eine Aufnahme vom Teichrand mit dem blühenden __ Blutweiderich und Penstemon smallii.


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo


  sieht eingewachsen echt toll aus. Da muss ich noch warten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Moin Karl-Heinz,
schaut ja klasse aus... bei Dir am Teich!
Nicht nur die schicken Fische, nebst Sonnenbarsch,
auch die Kletterrose, die pinke, finde ich mega-schön.


----------



## burki (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

SEHR SCHÖN  !!


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich von Karl-Heinz G.*

Hallo gemeinsam,
vielen Dank für eure netten Kommentare.

Doris, das mit dem Einwachsen geht sehr schnell. Seit Beginn achte ich darauf, dass die Pflanzen in ihren zugedachten Bereichen bleiben. Sonst hat man in kürzester Zeit alles durcheinander.

Eva-Maria, die pinkfarbene Kletterrose an der Pergola im Hintergrund (bin nicht ganz sicher, ob du sie meinst) ist 'Veilchenblau', ein Rambler. Sie ist eigentlich zu groß/schnellwüchsig für meinen Garten und deshalb halte ich sie streng in Form.


----------

